# OMG-BFP! (Day 21 blood test not always as it seems)



## Karliepop (May 31, 2006)

Hi everyone ,

Not been on here for a while so thought I better fill you in on whats been happening with me.

On Thursday morning I got my  . I'm still in shock!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had taken 5 cycles of clomid. Two at 50mg and three at 100mg. On the first cycle I had a day 21 progesterone blood test with result 33. The other 4 cycles had low results-1, 2, 0. Each time I did not ovulate I had to have progesterone tablets to induce a period in order to start the next cycle.

In November I decided to go privately and see a consultant. They diagnosed PCOS and perscribed 2 cycles of clomid at 150mg. I took progesterone to induce my period so i could start the 150mg cycle.

Alongside this I started to have fertility stress management. Which consisted of diet and nutrition advice, supplements, Indian head massage, reflexology, exercise, cognitive behaviour therapy and counselling.
By Christmas I had managed to lose nearly one and a half stone, reducing my BMI from 33 to 30. 

I began my clomid 150mg on 12th December ( I took it day 2-6). I felt great and was having all signs of ovulation. DH and I had BMS every other day from day 6-21.

On Jan 2nd I had my day 21 blood test (but it was actually day 22) I was sure it would be really high. I got the results on day 25 and was shocked and upset that it was only 4!

DH and I decided to take two months off so I could continue to lose weight etc. I made a doctors appointment to get progesterone tablets to induce a period so that I could have a full cycle with no clomid. I also contacted my consultant who said that the next step was ovarian drilling as clomid obviously wasn't going to work for me.

On 11th Jan (Day 31) I began to feel really tired and flu like I also came out in loads of spots. I decided I was very run down and about to get the flu!

My doctors appointment to get the progesterone was on 18th Jan (Day 3. On that morning I did a pregnancy test even though I thought there was no point as I hadn't ovulated. (The doctor always asks if you've done one before giving progesterone). The test was positive!   I totally wrote it off deciding it must be faulty and told DH that the doctor would have an explanation for it. At the doctors that afternoon the only explanation he had was that I was pregnant and must have ovulated much later than normal (around day 25). He told me to go and do another test to confirm. I did two more tests and they were both BFP.    

I hope that this may have helped to give you hope and positive thoughts. I really believe the relaxation and stress management plus diet worked for me.

I hope and pray that my tiny baby that I already love to pieces will stay strong and where it's meant to be for the next 8 months.

I wish you all every success and hope you get your BFPs very soon.
        



Karliepop
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats and thanks for sharing.

It gives me hope as i was not ovulating on 50mg (only once) or 100mg of Clomid, this is my first 150mg cycle so i'm hoping. If this doesn't work we're taking a break.


Hope you have a H&H 9mths.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow what an amazing story. Gives the girls on clomid a great boost I'm sure.

Huge 
Have a healthy and happy pregnancy xxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Congraulations! i love the unexpected BFP stories!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What great news!

Take care
xxxx


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Huge congrats to you and your DH,

This is amazing and really give us girls out there hope.

My first cycle of clomid 50mg blood test results 20.1  

Second cycle of clomid 50mg blood test result 1.0  

Currently waiting on the   to arrive.

Take care Susan xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

What a great story.  I'm sure it will all the clomid girls lots of hope.

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy

Jane xxx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats Karliepop what a fab story!! Keeps us Clomid chicks positive   

Here's to a very healthy & happy 9 months hun and congrats again!!  

Ros
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats on your BFP!!

Kate xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Congratulations on your BFP

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Congratulations !!  

Just shows that progesterone blood tests should be done 7 days past ovulation....and having done on cd21 if you ovulate later than cd14 just doesn't give an accurate result !!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi karlie,,

well done have a healthy 8 months,  

sorry to but in on ur post, but i am on clomid also, i took it in june and didnt ovulate so the gyno decided not to give me anymore, i got my af july, aug, sep and got a BFP on nov 1st, sad to say i m/c on the 9th nov, the doc gave me 3 more months of clomid, 100 mgs days 2-6, this is my second month and i got my blood tests took on day 22 (2nd jan) and got the results last week, the progesterone was 68,, thats the highest i have ever been, i got my af on day 33, 11days after the blood tests, so i ovulated possibly on day 19..



minxy can this results be accurate?... or am i getting excited for nothing, ?


any advice,,

pam

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kewlgirlno1 said:


> sorry to but in on ur post, but i am on clomid also, i took it in june and didnt ovulate so the gyno decided not to give me anymore, i got my af july, aug, sep and got a BFP on nov 1st, sad to say i m/c on the 9th nov, the doc gave me 3 more months of clomid, 100 mgs days 2-6, this is my second month and i got my blood tests took on day 22 (2nd jan) and got the results last week, the progesterone was 68,, thats the highest i have ever been, i got my af on day 33, 11days after the blood tests, so i ovulated possibly on day 19..
> 
> minxy can this results be accurate?... or am i getting excited for nothing, ?
> 
> ...


Hi Pam

Yes, that result looks really good. If you had tested on cd22 and your AF arrived cd33 then it could still mean you ovulated around cd14/15. Not everyone has a 14 day luteal phase (from ovulation to AF). I always ovulate on cd14/15 but have cycles of 30/31 days...so my luteal phase is 16/17 days long...

Definitely a good progesterone level so fingers crossed....

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

thanx natasha,, 

here's to this month then


ur great, always got the answers. glad ur here,,

take care

pam

x


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, what a brilliant story!  Congratulations on your lovely news Karliepop.  I have sent you a PM asking a question, hope you don't mind....

Sarah xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Karliepop

Huge congratulations on your       wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months

This is a great start to the year.

Binty


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

What a great story! Best wishes! Congrats!

Take care

Andi


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Lovely story congratulations it is great to see news like that..sending you lots of          
for the rest of your pregnancy.. Cat x


----------



## SCOUSER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Karlie,

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!    

Like you I always have low counts of between 2/5 on my day 21 blood test as my last consultant advised having a day 23 and day 27 test and the result was always higher.

Take care of yourselves and good luck!!

Scouser xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Huge Congratulations!!  

I agree, as soon as i stopped stressing about TTC and ovulation timing etc.. BINGO! got my BFP naturally.

It just goes to show the Day 21 tests not always right, in fact my cons didnt bother doing them at all said waste of time - just had a couple follicle tracking scans whilst on my Clomid.....

See you over on the other thread  
Jo xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Well I don't know where I've been but I've not seen this post!  

Congratulations Karliepop! Hope you have a very healthy and happy pregnancy.

Rosie. xxx


----------

